# Kimber's Art and Animation Shop- Slots are OPEN! 4/4 chibi 2/3 animation



## Kimber (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi! Welcome to my shop! I do both drawings, and small gif animations!

Rules
1. Be kind
2. Be patient
3. Use the order form!
4. A lot will probably be changed because Finnian and I are both writing this out.
5. From now on I'll only do animation as RL commissions. Sorry guys it just takes too long >.< also raising TBT price for chibi because I need IGB
6. I have conventions coming up so it may take a bit longer to get through this round of commissions. If I'm taking too long contact me and I'll refund in full :3
7. After I confirm your slot, please pay upfront. Slots will be held on a first-come-first-serve basis, but commissions will be done in order of payment

Chibi Examples
Full body, regular chibi! Background will be transparent unless otherwise specified. Complex backgrounds may be an additional fee.
Price per character:
10 million bells, 300 TBT bells, and I prefer IRL commissions for $7! 


Spoiler:  Regular Drawings


























Slots:
1. aleshapie 
2. Illyana
3. Aradai
4. Allycat

Animation Examples
Full body, regular chibi with a single cycle! (I.e. Walk, wave, bounce) Background will be transparent unless otherwise specified. Complex backgrounds may be an additional fee.
Price:
ONLY IRL commissions at $15 for single, $25 for couple! (wow :3 such sale)
More complex animation will be more expensive. Send a description, and I'll send a price.


Spoiler:  Animation Example



Animations can be any size you want and can be saved out as .gif, or .mov! You can even request an entire animation movie for the right price!
















Slots:
1. Trickilicky
2. Pokemanz
3. 

Order Form
Copy and paste. The code is showing for a reason!

```
[siz[i][/i]e=[i][/i]1][COL[i][/i]OR="#9966[i][/i]cc"][FON[i][/i]T=Arial B[i][/i]lack][[i][/i]B]Name:[/[i][/i]B][/F[i][/i]ONT][/CO[i][/i]LOR]
[FONT=Ari[i][/i]al Black][[i][/i]B]Payment:[/[i][/i]B][/F[i][/i]ONT]
[FONT[i][/i]=Arial B[i][/i]lack][[i][/i]B]References:[/[i][/i]B][/F[i][/i]ONT]
[FO[i][/i]NT=Aria[i][/i]l Black][B[i][/i]]Animation or Chibi:[/[i][/i]B][/FO[i][/i]NT]
[FON[i][/i]T=Arial[i][/i] Black][[i][/i]B]Comments:[/[i][/i]B][/F[i][/i]ONT]
[/s[i][/i]ize]
```

Example of the the form will look like:
*Name:* Finnian
*Payment:* 20 Million Bells
*References:* [x][x] <-- Link things
*Animation or Chibi:* Animation
*Comments:* Walking cycle pls and make him look like a dweeb, you dweeb.

​


----------



## Kimber (Feb 27, 2015)

Open!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Yosh :3 Here I go xD:

*Name:* Kairi-Kitten
*Payment:* 400 TBT+
*References:* Kairi Amakura- [X]+ Her husband if you do couples:

Kairi Husband- 



Spoiler: KAIRI HUSBAND








And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD



Otherwise if not OC's here is Mayor Kairi- [X]
*Animation or Chibi:* Chibi please <:
*Comments:* If you do OC's please put the black cloth in front in back too on Kairi : ) Otherwise if you don't do OC's I added my Mayor's ref ;D I feel like giving you free-reign if you even consider me :3 Kairi Amakura is happy-go-lucky, hotheaded, loving and sometimes carefree and her husband is quick to fight, loving, hotheaded as well and would love for them to be in a cute pose or lovey pose 8D. Mayor Kairi is Cruel, shows a false cute exterior to guests, cares for her own i.e. villagers in her mafia gang 8D. Feel free to come up with something based on personality : ) Ugh sorry for the long comment xD


Best of luck with your shop, regardless of whether I get the chance, you have lovely art<3 Updated in case you do couples 8'D I can easily up the price : )


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 27, 2015)

Oooooooh these are sweet. I'll fill out a form.


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 27, 2015)

*Name:* Arantxa
*Payment:* IGB (20mil)
*References:* 
here

*Animation or Chibi:* Chibi
*Comments:* May could you draw him with the tee? 


So fluffy ;-; also, its just one character per order? ^^ thank you in advance!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 27, 2015)

*Name:* Chibi.Hoshi
*Payment:* 600 tbt bells
*References:* [X] [X]
*Animation or Chibi:* Animation!
*Comments:*
*Like your example here [X] side scrolling, could you have Katy having a walking cycle, holding hands with Stefan, however he is being _dragged along_ on the ground in a comedic way.
* If possible could you make the frame larger by width. I would like it to fit in my avatar which is 150 x 100. So perhaps making the frame 800 x 533 or something like that. In either way equal to 150 x 100 when made into a gif. I hope that makes sense...
* Save it both as a .mov and a .gif, I would love that!

IDK why I want this. I just love animation! XD
May I ask, do you make these in flash?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 27, 2015)

Noooo, slots are full! Your art is so adorable, and I'd love to buy some. Well, good job to those who were able to get slots.


----------



## oreo (Feb 27, 2015)

Lovely shop! c:
OFF TOPIC: YOU ARE YOUR GF ARE CUTE


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 27, 2015)

rip me, was too busy drawing n got beat 2 da punch
your art is adorable <33


----------



## Finnian (Feb 27, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Lovely shop! c:
> OFF TOPIC: YOU ARE YOUR GF ARE CUTE



;v;!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

SEE EMILY PEOPLE KNOW I'M A GIRL!!!

Okay okay okay. I'm running this joint until she gets home from work.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yosh :3 Here I go xD:
> 
> *Name:* Kairi-Kitten
> *Payment:* IGB 10-20+ mil
> ...



Yes! She will do this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorGong said:


> *Name:* Arantxa
> *Payment:* IGB (20mil)
> *References:*
> here
> ...



! Yesss!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Name:* Chibi.Hoshi
> *Payment:* IGB 25 million (5 million adding because I think I added too much in comments </3)
> *References:* [X] [X]
> *Animation or Chibi:* Animation!
> ...



Ah! It's 20 millions per character! She has to vectroize things in anime studio, then add bones and move them and animation takes a loonggg time, so the prices are really high. She's super good though. Idk, look at her video portfolio and click on the "Music Video WIP" button thing. She's much better at drawing now, but the animation in that is amazing. 
*Her portfolio!!??*


----------



## pengutango (Feb 27, 2015)

Not 100% sure if there's a slot open, but if there is, could I request something?

*Name:*
*Payment:* Uh.. this will depend if what I want can be animated or not...
*References:* 

Adrianna: *[x]*, *[x]* (girl on the left in the pic)
*Outfit: *http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...omen-s-Overcoat-Hoodies-font-b-Clothing-b.jpg - top

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-M_Z4xvML9...TE_STRIPED_LEGGINGS_ALL_BLACK_DR_MARTENS1.png - instead of black & white leggings, I'd like them to be blue & white

http://www.dhresource.com/albu_319426572_00-1.0x0/unique-style-shining-golden-shoes-kids-wedding.jpg - gold shoes w/bows
For her hair, I was thinking of this hairstyle: *[x]*

*Madeleine:* *[x]*
*Outfit: * http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JJD8LJW8I...600/576997_10150318566134977_1741284711_n.jpg - like the girl on the right
*Hair: * Something like this, but a lil looser curls- http://f9vision.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Cute-Little-Girl-Curly-Hairstyle.jpg (maybe add a flower to the headband...?)

*Animation or Chibi:* Animation? If not possible, a chibi is fine too
*Comments:* I was thinking Adrianna could be using her biotics to lift a huge teddy bear and Madeleine is watching in awe. 


EDIT TO ADD: Figured based on that 2nd pic of Adrianna, that this takes place when they're children, but thought I should clarify that, just to be safe. This might be a bit out there, but when I thought of a huge teddy bear, this came to mind: *[x]* , *[x]* , *[x]* 

The bear in the pic is 93" tall and I remember seeing one of these in Costco a few months ago. Man, I almost want one, BUT, WTF am I gonna do with such a huge bear?! XD

EDIT 2: Because I fail at life and forgot to add the biotic refs... 
*Biotics:* *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*


----------



## Finnian (Feb 27, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Not 100% sure if there's a slot open, but if there is, could I request something?
> 
> *Name:*
> *Payment:* Uh.. this will depend if what I want can be animated or not...
> ...



I'll have to ask her! She comes home or lunch in about 3 hours!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I'll have to ask her! She comes home or lunch in about 3 hours!



Okie dokes.  I added in some missing refs, so it should be all set. If something's missing, let me know.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 27, 2015)

wait, should we post refs or are slots full? O:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 27, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Ah! It's 20 millions per character! She has to vectroize things in anime studio, then add bones and move them and animation takes a loonggg time, so the prices are really high. She's super good though. Idk, look at her video portfolio and click on the "Music Video WIP" button thing. She's much better at drawing now, but the animation in that is amazing.
> *Her portfolio!!??*


Oh my it looks like I will be selling some tbt bells in the future haha. Yes I understand. I use to do animation myself. Sorry for the misunderstanding #/\#

My goodness I will be dropping bells for about 2 hours I think, 40 million *faints*

*EDIT:* Oh wait, we can pay in tbt bells? YESSSSS!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 27, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yosh :3 Here I go xD:
> 
> *Name:* Kairi-Kitten
> *Payment:* IGB 10-20+ mil
> ...



I can do the couple of  Kairi Amakura and her husband  the price will be 10mil per character so 20mil total.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorGong said:


> *Name:* Arantxa
> *Payment:* IGB (20mil)
> *References:*
> here
> ...



Thank you so much! I'll get working on it soon  You can order multiple characters by the by- the price is 10mil for each. I'll update the first post to make that more clear 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Not 100% sure if there's a slot open, but if there is, could I request something?
> 
> *Name:*
> *Payment:* Uh.. this will depend if what I want can be animated or not...
> ...



That sounds super cute!! I'd love to do that animation  since it's two characters, it would be 20mil or $15 IRL for each one, so 40mil or $30 IRL total. I really want to animate that now though so I really hope you decide to order >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my it looks like I will be selling some tbt bells in the future haha. Yes I understand. I use to do animation myself. Sorry for the misunderstanding #/\#
> 
> My goodness I will be dropping bells for about 2 hours I think, 40 million *faints*
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh wait, we can pay in tbt bells? YESSSSS!



Ya, sorry for the misunderstanding. I'll change the first post to make that less confusing 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> wait, should we post refs or are slots full? O:



I've got one open slot left for both chibi and animation!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I can do the couple of  Kairi Amakura and her husband  the price will be 10mil per character so 20mil total.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sounds great to me ;D Thanks so much for accepting<3 Let me know when you have time for me to pay  : D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 27, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Ya, sorry for the misunderstanding. I'll change the first post to make that less confusing


Ah thank you. I'm sorry for the trouble. #/\#

Do we pay you now or after?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 27, 2015)

oh god theres a slot?? oh my god my heart might die

*Name: Shirohibiki*
*Payment: 700 TBT*
*References: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread -- Bridgette Beaumont and Jonathan Crane*
*Animation or Chibi: Animation*
*Comments: I'd like an animation of Bridgette and Jonathan in their costumes, Lady Artemis and Scarecrow respectively. If possible, I'd like for her to be lifting his mask gently from the bottom to kiss him, with him holding her. References for her costume are there, however -- the fistweapon on her wrist in the reference has been removed so it's no longer relevant, no need to draw it. For him, I know he has many different costumes, but I would most prefer the Year One version: [x] [x] [x][x] [x]

If the animation is not possible, or if you need more information, please let me know! I'm fine with chibis if you can't do the animation. c:

Sidenote: I don't know how animations really work but I'd prefer it to be the size of a regular drawing, if possible? And both .gif and .mov is good! I also have no idea what I'm talking about lmao I'm trash. If any of this is an issue let me know!*


if couple animations arent possible please let me know!!! thank you so so so much for this!!!


----------



## boujee (Feb 27, 2015)

Ill wait till you have some more free time(lurks)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 27, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> if couple animations arent possible please let me know!!! thank you so so so much for this!!!


I requested a couple as well so perhaps.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 27, 2015)

Kimber said:


> That sounds super cute!! I'd love to do that animation  since it's two characters, it would be 20mil or $15 IRL for each one, so 40mil or $30 IRL total. I really want to animate that now though so I really hope you decide to order >w<



yEAH, I TOTALLY WANNA ORDER.  WILL BE PAYING 40MIL IGB/TBT. WHEN SHOULD I PAY?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, whoops, I had caps lock on that whole time. XD My bad... ^^; Needed it on while I was doing testing some programming stuff.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm really tired from the work week, but I'll start taking payments tomorrow. I think the easiest way to do this will be first come first serve if that's okay with everyone, so I'll work on these in order of payment. Thank you all so much for your orders! I'm really glad you like my stuff!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'm really tired from the work week, but I'll start taking payments tomorrow. I think the easiest way to do this will be first come first serve if that's okay with everyone, so I'll work on these in order of payment. Thank you all so much for your orders! I'm really glad you like my stuff!!



Go ahead and rest :3 And that sounds perfectly fine to me ;D I am usually on in the evenings (stupid sleep problems 8'D) expect payment in the evening from me xD


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

I just realized something about the TBT bells option: what exchange rate are you going at? The rate varies a lot, but from what I've seen lately, it's generally 7-10mil per 100 TBT bells. Granted, you can do any rate you want, but that's just an idea on what bells go for.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

Ah get some well needed rest!
I live in New Zealand so it may take sometime for me to pay... I'll be asleep of course. I apologize. 



pengutango said:


> I just realized something about the TBT bells option: what exchange rate are you going at? The rate varies a lot, but from what I've seen lately, it's generally 7-10mil per 100 TBT bells. Granted, you can do any rate you want, but that's just an idea on what bells go for.


I've seen some going for 12 million at the moment. *shrugs*
It is all over the place.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Updated my payment to TBT if that's alright, what with my schedule it would be easier 8'D Let me know if I need to add : )


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 28, 2015)

Wooo, okey. Thank you so much! I'll be out today until this afternoon in CET but once I comeback I'll update my post and I'll be awake until late so I'll be around for the paymet ^^


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

Good morning guys! So people have been asking how much TBT bells these commissions are for. I'm going to say 150 per character for a chibi and 300 per character for animation. The main reason being that I really want to pay my house off XD thanks everyone!


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I've seen some going for 12 million at the moment. *shrugs*
> It is all over the place.



Really? Then again, shouldn't be too surprised. :O I know I've seen higher, this the person who was selling TBT was desperate for IGB, so they went with whatever someone wanted... which I recall someone offering them 20 mil/100 TBT.



Kimber said:


> Good morning guys! So people have been asking how much TBT bells these commissions are for. I'm going to say 150 per character for a chibi and 300 per character for animation. The main reason being that I really want to pay my house off XD thanks everyone!



With TBT, I can pay right away. I can do IGB, but I dunno if we're gonna be able to meet up. You're only 2 hours behind me, but guess we'll see. :3 At the very least I'll pay half now and see how it goes. If we can't find a good time to meet, I'll just pay it the rest with TBT.


----------



## Finnian (Feb 28, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Really? Then again, shouldn't be too surprised. :O I know I've seen higher, this the person who was selling TBT was desperate for IGB, so they went with whatever someone wanted... which I recall someone offering them 20 mil/100 TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> With TBT, I can pay right away. I can do IGB, but I dunno if we're gonna be able to meet up. You're only 2 hours behind me, but guess we'll see. :3 At the very least I'll pay half now and see how it goes. If we can't find a good time to meet, I'll just pay it the rest with TBT.



Want me to bug her and ask her i she'll take payments now? She's just sitting on the couch.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 28, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Good morning guys! So people have been asking how much TBT bells these commissions are for. I'm going to say 150 per character for a chibi and 300 per character for animation. The main reason being that I really want to pay my house off XD thanks everyone!



ah, so mine would be 600 then, but id prefer to give 700 for the complexity of the animation. would that be alright or would you prefer my original offer?


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Want me to bug her and ask her i she'll take payments now? She's just sitting on the couch.



Sure.  Was about to send like 300 TBT now, so I can pay the rest with IGB. I can PM her my FC whenever she's free. 

Sidenote: Oh, also added a pic of the giant teddy bear that came to mind. Obviously, it doesn't have to be that big, but, it was the first thing that came to mind when I think of a "giant teddy bear."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crap, I just checked my 3DS and I have the wrong game in it. Damn. Not at home right now. I have internet where I am, but forgot I swapped games last night. Usually have ACNL in there. Sorry. T.T


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> ah, so mine would be 600 then, but id prefer to give 700 for the complexity of the animation. would that be alright or would you prefer my original offer?



700 TBT would be great!!  Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Sure.  Was about to send like 300 TBT now, so I can pay the rest with IGB. I can PM her my FC whenever she's free.
> 
> Sidenote: Oh, also added a pic of the giant teddy bear that came to mind. Obviously, it doesn't have to be that big, but, it was the first thing that came to mind when I think of a "giant teddy bear."
> 
> ...



Ah, I totally get that. Finnian actually lost her game for about a month XD Thank you for the TBT half though, I've got it and I'm getting started right now!! b>w<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Good morning guys! So people have been asking how much TBT bells these commissions are for. I'm going to say 150 per character for a chibi and 300 per character for animation. The main reason being that I really want to pay my house off XD thanks everyone!


That's tbt bells? So I will pay you 600 tbt bells then haha. I don't mind.

We sent it in full now right?


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's tbt bells? So I will pay you 600 tbt bells then haha. I don't mind.
> 
> We sent it in full now right?



Yes please  that'll put you next in line


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi! Im available to pay now if you are


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Yes please  that'll put you next in line


Ah ok thank you! Sent!


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> Hi! Im available to pay now if you are



I am! I'll add you and open my gate 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay it's open


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ah ok thank you! Sent!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 28, 2015)

oh, are we to pay up front? should i pay now then?


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, are we to pay up front? should i pay now then?



If you would please


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 28, 2015)

Kimber said:


> If you would please



there you go <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent you 400 TBT, hope that's enough : ) Let me know if I need to add ;D


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> there you go <333



Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sent you 400 TBT, hope that's enough : ) Let me know if I need to add ;D



Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would anyone be interested in watching me livestream? I'm working on pengutango's animation right now :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Would anyone be interested in watching me livestream? I'm working on pengutango's animation right now :3


I currently would! Yes please!

Two streams at once </3.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 28, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Would anyone be interested in watching me livestream? I'm working on pengutango's animation right now :3



Hell yes I would.  I'm watching Finnian stream as well, but I can totally split screen it on my 2nd monitor.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yuss : D


----------



## Kimber (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay I think this is how i do this
https://join.me/829-114-853


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Okie dokes.  I added in some missing refs, so it should be all set. If something's missing, let me know.



I just realized! I never asked what size you wanted this. Is it for an icon or a banner? or something else? :3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I just realized! I never asked what size you wanted this. Is it for an icon or a banner? or something else? :3



The size of butts. B)


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I just realized! I never asked what size you wanted this. Is it for an icon or a banner? or something else? :3



That's a really good question. Hmm, I like large pics since it's a lot easier to do other kinds of graphics afterwards. So, I was thinking at least 900px tall. Totally can be larger, if you want.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> That's a really good question. Hmm, I like large pics since it's a lot easier to do other kinds of graphics afterwards. So, I was thinking at least 900px tall. Totally can be larger, if you want.



All right  you want it in a .mov or .gif then?


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> All right  you want it in a .mov or .gif then?



Gif works with me I think. Never worked with a mov so I wonder if I could keep the integrity of the piece. Can't tell how many colors you've used so far. Also, didn't get to see Adrianna while you were streaming last night, so not sure if anything has to be touched up. If anything, it'd be simple, probably.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Gif works with me I think. Never worked with a mov so I wonder if I could keep the integrity of the piece. Can't tell how many colors you've used so far. Also, didn't get to see Adrianna while you were streaming last night, so not sure if anything has to be touched up. If anything, it'd be simple, probably.



Well like a derp I finished it last night but forgot to post it XD





It's even transparent <3


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Well like a derp I finished it last night but forgot to post it XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww!! It's adorable!! Will admit that I thought she'd be lifting it using her biotics (probably should have clarified in what those were more as I only just realized I didn't post any pics of that. Ugh, fail on my part. -___-), versus physically lifting it, but still looks cool. You open to making any changes? I wasn't sure what your thoughts were on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm around (and have ACNL ACTUALLY in my 3DS this time), so I can give you the IGBs half whenever. I'll PM you my FC.


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 1, 2015)

this is so cute, omg ; v ;

ahh, sorry, yesterday I fell sleep (with the ds on T.T) may are you available to recive the payment now?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 1, 2015)

She wants to know if ya'll are available at 2:15pm mountain time?
We have a-kon artist alley signups and my computer is the only thing that can have internet. ;v;


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep, I'll be around.


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, Ill be around too ^^


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Aww!! It's adorable!! Will admit that I thought she'd be lifting it using her biotics (probably should have clarified in what those were more as I only just realized I didn't post any pics of that. Ugh, fail on my part. -___-), versus physically lifting it, but still looks cool. You open to making any changes? I wasn't sure what your thoughts were on that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I'm around (and have ACNL ACTUALLY in my 3DS this time), so I can give you the IGBs half whenever. I'll PM you my FC.



I thought she was part robot and that's what you meant by biotics... at this point I'd have to completely redo it to fix it. I should have sent a character approval before I started animating though. I'll fix it if you really want me to, but it'll be last on the list for these slots since other people have paid and are waiting ;_;


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

And I am a bad person I went to get food so my gate is open now


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I thought she was part robot and that's what you meant by biotics... at this point I'd have to completely redo it to fix it. I should have sent a character approval before I started animating though. I'll fix it if you really want me to, but it'll be last on the list for these slots since other people have paid and are waiting ;_;



Yeah, I don't mind waiting. Like I said, it's my fault for forgetting to put in those pics in the first place. I usually do, but I slipped up on it this time. T.T I'll add some pics to my form now, so when you get around to it, you'll have an idea of what it is. Would you like me to pay a lil extra for the change? I don't mind since I feel bad that I messed up.

And I'll head over in a lil bit.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Well like a derp I finished it last night but forgot to post it XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy **** youre fast at this ALSO THIS IS ADORABLE WTF OMG ;v;!!! AHHH WOW ITS SO CUTE


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Yeah, I don't mind waiting. Like I said, it's my fault for forgetting to put in those pics in the first place. I usually do, but I slipped up on it this time. T.T I'll add some pics to my form now, so when you get around to it, you'll have an idea of what it is. Would you like me to pay a lil extra for the change? I don't mind since I feel bad that I messed up.
> 
> And I'll head over in a lil bit.



If you want to you can, but you don't need to


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Well like a derp I finished it last night but forgot to post it XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow okay I am SO getting one of these once you're not so busy.
That is flippin' ADORABLE.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Well like a derp I finished it last night but forgot to post it XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness I totally under estimated you! o-o;
Crap, you are good! You have improved a lot since your portfolio! 

I put running as the animation on my form because I wanted it to be easy for you, but now seeing this! Wow! No regrets.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Well like a derp I finished it last night but forgot to post it XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGAWD HOW ADORABLE : O I agree with everyone else, it's incredible ;D


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 1, 2015)

could you draw me a villager avatar? if you could, what would the price be, i'd be willing to pay 150 tbt? thank you!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *Name:* Chibi.Hoshi
> *Payment:* 600 tbt bells
> *References:* [X] [X]
> *Animation or Chibi:* Animation!
> ...



Here's your animation! Let me know if you want any changes 






Video File


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here's your animation! Let me know if you want any changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahahaha that is too cute 8'D


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> could you draw me a villager avatar? if you could, what would the price be, i'd be willing to pay 150 tbt? thank you!



I actually do have one slot for normal drawing open if you want to fill out a form! :3


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 1, 2015)

I just have to say that your art is too cute for words and the animations look great! Very smooth work. : ) I especially like the newest one you did. Adorable! I'm sure Chibi will adore it beyond words. 

Also, welcome to TBT! I hope you'll enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here's your animation! Let me know if you want any changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/10 love it.
I will come back for more!!!

-----

Eh, how do I download the video from tinypic? I wasn't expecting you would upload it there lol.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Ohhh, you might wanna move it elsewhere. Every time I've had someone upload art there, it ends up not opening in Photoshop. Tinypic has a tendency to change the file extensions to jpeg, when they're not actually a jpeg.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 1, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Ohhh, you might wanna move it elsewhere. Every time I've had someone upload art there, it ends up not opening in Photoshop. Tinypic has a tendency to change the file extensions to jpeg, when they're not actually a jpeg.



Yikes, didn't realize that. I'll figure out something else. Maybe dropbox it? Anyone else know how to upload videos to forums like this?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Figured it out. I'll PM a dropbox link for any video files in the future


----------



## Kimber (Mar 2, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god theres a slot?? oh my god my heart might die
> 
> *Name: Shirohibiki*
> *Payment: 700 TBT*
> ...



Sorry I'm just now responding to your questions >.< just so you know I do my animations in vector, so they can easily be resized and it's no problem to do it in normal picture size :3 do you have any exact dimensions in mind?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 2, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here's your animation! Let me know if you want any changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cries softly bc this is ****ign adorable i m goign to die

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kimber said:


> Sorry I'm just now responding to your questions >.< just so you know I do my animations in vector, so they can easily be resized and it's no problem to do it in normal picture size :3 do you have any exact dimensions in mind?



I UH. OH GOD, I dklgsdg i didnt have any specific ideas about it, no. maybe 800x800 to 1000x1000? whatever works for you, basically. i hope thats okay!!

i also want to know how you do this so fast lmao


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 2, 2015)

*cough* I had to.


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 2, 2015)

* Name: Cheezyfries *
* Payment: 150 TBT* 
*References: Could it be Beau sitting on a tree stump dreaming of food? http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Beau    (picture of Beau)*
*Animation or Chibi: Chibi*
*Comments: I'd like it to be an avatar, I'll send payment when my order's accepted? Thank you so much!*


----------



## Kimber (Mar 2, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> cries softly bc this is ****ign adorable i m goign to die
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'll do 1000x1000 then  I've been going fast since it was the weekend but I'll try to keep up the speed- I know you're excited for me to finish yours 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *cough* I had to.



YES SO MUCH YES

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> * Name: Cheezyfries *
> * Payment: 150 TBT*
> *References: Could it be Beau sitting on a tree stump dreaming of food? http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Beau    (picture of Beau)*
> *Animation or Chibi: Chibi*
> *Comments: I'd like it to be an avatar, I'll send payment when my order's accepted? Thank you so much!*



All right, you're 4th in line


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 2, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'll do 1000x1000 then  I've been going fast since it was the weekend but I'll try to keep up the speed- I know you're excited for me to finish yours
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg no bb please take your time!!! no need to rush okay? yes im super excited but i can wait <3


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 2, 2015)

OMG....lurking for a spot!! SO cute!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 2, 2015)

Ahhhh I just NEED one of these so bad!
Can't wait until you reopen ;w;


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhhh I just NEED one of these so bad!
> Can't wait until you reopen ;w;



Same deal, Pokemanz?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 2, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Same deal, Pokemanz?



Definitely!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 2, 2015)

Emily is working like a boob and making money so I can eat. B)
What a cool cat.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey yall! I'm working on Shirohibiki's animation right now. Anyone interested in a livestream? :3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

B) I am.


----------



## pengutango (Mar 3, 2015)

I could try and pop by for a few. Won't be staying for too long since it's already past midnight here. XD


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2015)

Finnian said:


> B) I am.



you literally just turn your head yo

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> I could try and pop by for a few. Won't be staying for too long since it's already past midnight here. XD



I'm probably not gonna be up much later so probably won't stream. Sorry >.<


----------



## pengutango (Mar 3, 2015)

No prob. I probably should head to bed anyway.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2015)

Still working on this one. Anyone here at this hour?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 3, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Still working on this one. Anyone here at this hour?



I am : D


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am : D



Hi!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 3, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Hi!



Hey there  So excited to see Nikki's piece :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, I am too haha.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 3, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hey there  So excited to see Nikki's piece :3



I'm working on it. Tough character designs to vector DX

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Hi, I am too haha.



Hi Chibi Hoshi!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 3, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'm working on it. Tough character designs to vector DX



Uuuuu no Dx Good luck : O


----------



## Kimber (Mar 4, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> omg no bb please take your time!!! no need to rush okay? yes im super excited but i can wait <3




So here's the character models- just want to make sure they look all right before I start animating :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 4, 2015)

Kimber said:


> So here's the character models- just want to make sure they look all right before I start animating :3



OH GAWD the detail *_* *pets pretty art<3*


----------



## Kimber (Mar 4, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OH GAWD the detail *_* *pets pretty art<3*



Aww thanks >w<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 4, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Aww thanks >w<



You're welcome : D


----------



## Kimber (Mar 4, 2015)

After looking at it made a few changes


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 4, 2015)

Kimber said:


> So here's the character models- just want to make sure they look all right before I start animating :3



oH GOD **** THATS ADORABLE NNNNNNNNNNHghg im sorry they gave you trouble BUT IT WAS ALL WORTH IT BECAUSE THEYRE SO CUTE OH MY GOD ?????? OHHHHHHH I M dead bye THANK YOU SO MUCH I CANT WAIT screams tho


----------



## Kimber (Mar 4, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oH GOD **** THATS ADORABLE NNNNNNNNNNHghg im sorry they gave you trouble BUT IT WAS ALL WORTH IT BECAUSE THEYRE SO CUTE OH MY GOD ?????? OHHHHHHH I M dead bye THANK YOU SO MUCH I CANT WAIT screams tho



So I guess that means I'm good to start animation ^^ should be done tomorrow~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 4, 2015)

Kimber said:


> So I guess that means I'm good to start animation ^^ should be done tomorrow~



thank you so so much, and like i said, take your time ;v; youre wonderful dfjgdfgdf <3333


----------



## Kimber (Mar 4, 2015)

And I'm finally starting animating now b>.<


----------



## Kimber (Mar 4, 2015)

All right Shirohibiki, here's your animation!!  I think it turned out really well! I'll PM you the movie file ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 4, 2015)

Kimber said:


> All right Shirohibiki, here's your animation!!  I think it turned out really well! I'll PM you the movie file ^^


*claps* thats freaking awesome!


----------



## kassie (Mar 4, 2015)

Woaaaah, that's amazing!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 4, 2015)

Kimber said:


> All right Shirohibiki, here's your animation!!  I think it turned out really well! I'll PM you the movie file ^^



Augh so cute Dx


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Kimber said:


> All right Shirohibiki, here's your animation!!  I think it turned out really well! I'll PM you the movie file ^^



H'OMG, THIS IS THE SWEETEST THING I'VE SEEN ALL DAY! Shiro is going be so thrilled! ＼（Q∇Q）／


----------



## Kimber (Mar 5, 2015)

So just as a heads up to yall, I'm only doing RL animation commissions from now on. Sorry. They just take too long >.<


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 5, 2015)

HOLY CRAP! That is just the cutest thing I have seen all dern day!! WOW!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kimber said:


> So just as a heads up to yall, I'm only doing RL animation commissions from now on. Sorry. They just take too long >.<



Is this for animation only? Or does this include non-animated art?


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 5, 2015)

Kimber said:


> So just as a heads up to yall, I'm only doing RL animation commissions from now on. Sorry. They just take too long >.<



Ahhh was hoping to get an animation when you reopened noooo >.<

Oh well, I'll get a cheeb then. Animated or not your art is still adorable <3


----------



## Kimber (Mar 5, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> HOLY CRAP! That is just the cutest thing I have seen all dern day!! WOW!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's just for animation. Drawing doesn't take nearly as long 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh was hoping to get an animation when you reopened noooo >.<
> 
> Oh well, I'll get a cheeb then. Animated or not your art is still adorable <3



...Since you've been waiting since I had it as not RL I could probably make an exception  for you too, aleshapie!


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 5, 2015)

Kimber said:


> That's just for animation. Drawing doesn't take nearly as long
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





WOOT-WOOT!! I will post my ref as soon as I get it from pengutango...lol...lots of "info" on it. I am interested in a 3 mayor piece (if ok w you?) For my Alice in Wonderland theme town! It's Alice, Mad Hatter and Queen (of Hearts) in some sort of personality-related pose together. Your stuff is so cute, I am sure you will do great taking it from there! 


*Name:* Alice, Mad Hatter & Queen....or do you mean my name? LOL.... aleshapie
*Payment:* I can pay with TBT, IGB or a combo...Please let me know how much and which you prefer. YAY!! Thanks!!
*References:*
Here are screen shots, but I have ref sheets "in the making" with more specifics.












*Animation or Chibi:* Chibi please
*Comments:* YAY!! Thanks!! I am so super excited!


----------



## oreo (Mar 5, 2015)

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHH, must order from you ; - ;
like holy shet, awesome work O A O
i'll be on the hunt for an open slot!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 5, 2015)

And here's Kairi-Kitten's commission!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

Kimber said:


> And here's Kairi-Kitten's commission!!



Aaahhhhhh so cute T_T Thank you so much<3<(^_^


----------



## Kimber (Mar 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aaahhhhhh so cute T_T Thank you so much<3<(^_^



I'm glad you like it ^^ let me know if you need any changes or other file types or anything.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'm glad you like it ^^ let me know if you need any changes or other file types or anything.



Ooooo would it be easy to change his eyes to an amber-gold : O?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 5, 2015)

Kimber said:


> All right Shirohibiki, here's your animation!!  I think it turned out really well! I'll PM you the movie file ^^



I ACTUALLY GAVE A SHRIEK GIGGLE OH NDFKLGDFGDFHGDFG

lays down on the floor to die
WHAT THE HELL THATS ADORABLE OH MY GOD OH MY GOSH IM SO SORRY I DIDNT SEE IT YESTERDAY I WAS SICK

BUT ITS SUCH A LOVELY THING TO WAKE UP TO OH MY GOSH!!!! THANK YOU SO SO SO MUCH SCREAMS!!!! I ABSOLUTELY ADORE IT SO MUCH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH <333333333!!!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

Went and tipped you for a total of 500 TBT, you deserve my last TBT 8'D


----------



## Kimber (Mar 5, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> I ACTUALLY GAVE A SHRIEK GIGGLE OH NDFKLGDFGDFHGDFG
> 
> lays down on the floor to die
> WHAT THE HELL THATS ADORABLE OH MY GOD OH MY GOSH IM SO SORRY I DIDNT SEE IT YESTERDAY I WAS SICK
> ...



I'm glad you like it ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooooo would it be easy to change his eyes to an amber-gold : O?



Like this?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 5, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'm glad you like it ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yuss it's perfect : ) Thank you<3


----------



## Kimber (Mar 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yuss it's perfect : ) Thank you<3



No problem ^^


----------



## Kimber (Mar 6, 2015)

ERMAGERSH our cat had KITTENS >w< I CAN'T EVEN


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hrrrrghgggg.... Totally waiting for a chibi slot to open up! Your art is AMAZING!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 6, 2015)

Kimber said:


>



omfg this is adorable


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Kimber said:


>



*snugs the babies<3*


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 6, 2015)

OOOooooOOooOOOoh! Kitty luv!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 6, 2015)

Kimber said:


>


YES! This should be animated with all the kittens jumping around! *gets shot*


----------



## Kimber (Mar 6, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> YES! This should be animated with all the kittens jumping around! *gets shot*



They're not really jumping yet though... kinda crawling like turtles XD


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> *Name:* Arantxa
> *Payment:* IGB (20mil)
> *References:*
> here
> ...



Here he is! Let me know if you want any changes or other file types


----------



## Finnian (Mar 7, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here he is! Let me know if you want any changes or other file types



AHHHHHH THOSE SOCKS KILL ME


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 7, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here he is! Let me know if you want any changes or other file types



AUGh<3 I just want to stop by and say I love your style : O (snuggles avatar 8D)


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 7, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here he is! Let me know if you want any changes or other file types



its soo nice! (?∀｀) I love it (you draw him so flawless ; v ; ) 
if its not too much trouble, could his tee and trousers be a bit more in darker tones? 

PS: *throws love to the kitties*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 7, 2015)

I AM ALSO STOPPING BY TO SAY I LOVE YOUR ART SO DAMN MUCH AND I CANT TEAR MY EYES AWAY FROM MY COMM sobs
i love it so muchGHJFDHGFFGH and everyone elses looks great too TvT!!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> its soo nice! (?∀｀) I love it (you draw him so flawless ; v ; )
> if its not too much trouble, could his tee and trousers be a bit more in darker tones?
> 
> PS: *throws love to the kitties*



like this?







- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Yeah, I don't mind waiting. Like I said, it's my fault for forgetting to put in those pics in the first place. I usually do, but I slipped up on it this time. T.T I'll add some pics to my form now, so when you get around to it, you'll have an idea of what it is. Would you like me to pay a lil extra for the change? I don't mind since I feel bad that I messed up.
> 
> And I'll head over in a lil bit.



Hey so I'm probably going to get to yours today. I got your references for the biotics, but can you explain how they work for me? :3 sorry haven't played the games...


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 7, 2015)

yepyep, thank you so much again <33


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> I AM ALSO STOPPING BY TO SAY I LOVE YOUR ART SO DAMN MUCH AND I CANT TEAR MY EYES AWAY FROM MY COMM sobs
> i love it so muchGHJFDHGFFGH and everyone elses looks great too TvT!!!



Thank you so much!! I really like yours tho I've probably watched it loop like 1000 times XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 7, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Thank you so much!! I really like yours tho I've probably watched it loop like 1000 times XD



SAME..... and i continue to watch it,,,, its so perfect weeps,,,


----------



## Kimber (Mar 7, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> * Name: Cheezyfries *
> * Payment: 150 TBT*
> *References: Could it be Beau sitting on a tree stump dreaming of food? http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Beau    (picture of Beau)*
> *Animation or Chibi: Chibi*
> *Comments: I'd like it to be an avatar, I'll send payment when my order's accepted? Thank you so much!*



Here's your picture!! It's 1000x1000, so it should scale down to avatar size nicely. Let me know if you need any changes or other file types


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Not 100% sure if there's a slot open, but if there is, could I request something?
> 
> *Name:*
> *Payment:* Uh.. this will depend if what I want can be animated or not...
> ...



Let's see if I got it right this time ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Let's see if I got it right this time ^^


FREAKING MY GOODNESS, THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here's your picture!! It's 1000x1000, so it should scale down to avatar size nicely. Let me know if you need any changes or other file types



omg thank you i love it!!!! i'll change it to my avatar as soon as i get home


----------



## Nix (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


>



This is incredible. o.o


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

Man I should really get that program haha. XD
Amazing work!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 8, 2015)

wahhh they look lovely, omg beau <333 jlkds kisses ur art a lot////


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 8, 2015)

Agreed, everything is incredible : O


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Agreed, everything is incredible : O


Agreed again. Hardcore lurking for an open spot


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Man I should really get that program haha. XD
> Amazing work!



SAI really is amazing! My art's gotten a lot better since I started using it ^^ and anime studio's really good too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Shirohibiki and Kairi-Kitten you're both so nice thank you so much!! 
@Cam, slots will be opening soon, after I hear back from Pengutango  now actually opening them now


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> WOOT-WOOT!! I will post my ref as soon as I get it from pengutango...lol...lots of "info" on it. I am interested in a 3 mayor piece (if ok w you?) For my Alice in Wonderland theme town! It's Alice, Mad Hatter and Queen (of Hearts) in some sort of personality-related pose together. Your stuff is so cute, I am sure you will do great taking it from there!
> 
> 
> *Name:* Alice, Mad Hatter & Queen....or do you mean my name? LOL.... aleshapie
> ...



All right, you've got a slot! :3 It would be 900 TBT or 30mil IGM, and I can do whichever or a combination of both. Thank you!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 8, 2015)

*Name: Illyana*
*Payment: IGB*
*References: [x]*
*Animation or Chibi: Chibi*
*Comments: None c:*


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

ah sure, why not!
*Name:*
*Payment: IGB*
*References: [woo]*
*Animation or Chibi: Chibi please!*
*Comments:You don't have to add the Jirachi in one of the pics haha. Thanks!*


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 8, 2015)

*Name: Trickilicky*
*Payment: real $$*
*References: X, X, X *
*Animation or Chibi: animation*
*Comments: I'd love a fun animation of my Mayor with her Lickilicky (pokemon), and Lickilicky licks her face with his long tongue and her eyes go all swirly like a fainted pokemon. Have given refs of Mayor, Lickilicky & 'fainted eyes'. If I'm talking a load of rubbish, let me know, LOL.*


Hope all that is okay! Your animations are so unique, great work!


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nevermind. Price went up and I can't afford it now ;-;


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Cam said:


> Nevermind. Price went up and I can't afford it now ;-;



I'm sorry >.<


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

*Name:*
*Payment: tbt*
*References: x | x*
*Animation or Chibi: Chibi!*
*Comments: Woo!*


did I miss this?


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I'm sorry >.<



Nah you are good! Imma save up though so watch out XD


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

@ Illyana and Aradai
All right, your slots are reserved! I'll be on for the next little bit if either of you are ready to pay 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> *Name:*
> *Payment: tbt*
> *References: x | x*
> *Animation or Chibi: Chibi!*
> ...



Since someone kinda pre-ordered I'll add you in  but slots are full now!


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

I can pay right now if you don't mind, I'll add you. my town or your's?


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I can pay right now if you don't mind, I'll add you. my town or your's?



Whichever's better for you


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Whichever's better for you



I think it's better if I stop at your town, since mine is a mess lol. Whenever you're ready!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I think it's better if I stop at your town, since mine is a mess lol. Whenever you're ready!



All right, gate's open!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> @ Illyana and Aradai
> All right, your slots are reserved! I'll be on for the next little bit if either of you are ready to pay
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



you're very kind! I appreciate it. C:


----------



## pengutango (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Let's see if I got it right this time ^^



Sorry about not replying to the other message. Didn't see it until today. D: But, it looks awesome and pretty much what I had in mind with the biotics! Thank you SOOO much!!! <33 Will send over some TBT for the trouble.  Btw, think you could PM me a larger version of this? Like one that's 1100px tall? Will definitely use one of the frames for a wallpaper. :3

I totally wanna order a regular pic from you in the future... well, when I figure out what I want AND if I catch a slot. Was definitely interesting to see you draw these since I don't think I've ever been in a stream that uses anything vector-based. Everyone else either does graphics in Photoshop/GIMP or drawings in SAI/Photoshop.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Sorry about not replying to the other message. Didn't see it until today. D: But, it looks awesome and pretty much what I had in mind with the biotics! Thank you SOOO much!!! <33 Will send over some TBT for the trouble.  Btw, think you could PM me a larger version of this? Like one that's 1100px tall? Will definitely use one of the frames for a wallpaper. :3
> 
> I totally wanna order a regular pic from you in the future... well, when I figure out what I want AND if I catch a slot. Was definitely interesting to see you draw these since I don't think I've ever been in a stream that uses anything vector-based. Everyone else either does graphics in Photoshop/GIMP or drawings in SAI/Photoshop.



I do normal chibis in SAI, but animation is a million times easier in vector :3 if you know which frame you want, I can just render that one in wallpaper size. But if you want the whole thing bigger that's no problem


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 8, 2015)

Ugh, I totally missed out on slots ;-;


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ugh, I totally missed out on slots ;-;



If you want an animation you can still order  I'm holding one non RL animation commission for you since you've been waiting


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> If you want an animation you can still order  I'm holding one non RL animation commission for you since you've been waiting



Oh right, I almost forgot! xD
I guess I'll post an order then!

*Name: Pokemanz*
*Payment: 600 TBT I believe was for two? Just tell me if you want more lol*
*References:


Spoiler





Spoiler: Nathan Peppers













Spoiler: Alex Miller








I don't have like any art of him so this is all I have ;-;
Basically you can just have him wearing some kind of sweatshirt and jeans. Or whatever. Clothing is up to you.
He's a werewolf so if you wanna mess with that you can


Finnian's doing a piece with them too lol
You can both show em some love <3

Also, here's my thread with more detailed info: (x)
Didn't want to spam you with the whole biography xD​


*
*Animation or Chibi: Animation~*
*Comments: Make it like your side-scrolling example, please! I picture Alex chasing Nathan. Nathan's laughing and smiling because he finds it entertaining but Alex is all mad and trying to grab him. I might make it my avatar at some point, so adjust the size accordingly. Also if you could change the background to some kind of forest scene that'd be awesome, but if not that's fine!*


Thanks so much for holding a slot for me~ <33
Let me know if you've got any questions!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

I want the last animation slot but I can't decide what they will be doing in the animation. XD

----

Oh wait you changed it to only IRL commissions now for that?


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Oh right, I almost forgot! xD
> I guess I'll post an order then!
> 
> *Name: Pokemanz*
> ...



I did up the prices just because they're so time consuming >.< so if you could go up that would be great. At least to 1000? If not I totally get that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I want the last animation slot but I can't decide what they will be doing in the animation. XD
> 
> ----
> 
> Oh wait you changed it to only IRL commissions now for that?



I did, sorry. Trying to curb demand a bit XD


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I did up the prices just because they're so time consuming >.< so if you could go up that would be great. At least to 1000? If not I totally get that.



1000 is pricey, but doable! (And understandable!)
Should I send it now?


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> 1000 is pricey, but doable! (And understandable!)
> Should I send it now?



If you would like to then yes please! ^^ thank you!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I did, sorry. Trying to curb demand a bit XD


Oh well </3
Thanks though.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 8, 2015)

Nooo, chibi slots are closed and only irl commissions for animation! ;~; I wish I had money. I love your art. *cries*


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Nooo, chibi slots are closed and only irl commissions for animation! ;~; I wish I had money. I love your art. *cries*



Oh thank you! Sorry slots filled up really fast >.< I'll go as fast as I can tho so they can open back up :3


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 8, 2015)

Please PM me when you're online so I can pay you!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> ah sure, why not!
> *Name:*
> *Payment: IGB*
> *References: [woo]*
> ...



Here she is! Let me know if  you need any changes or different file types :3 absolutely beautiful character, by the way!






- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna start working on the animation for Trickilicky pretty soon here. Anyone interested in a livestream? :3


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here she is! Let me know if  you need any changes or different file types :3 absolutely beautiful character, by the way!


wow, thank you so much! sorry to bother you, but do you mind adding her glasses, if it isn't too much? thanks!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> wow, thank you so much! sorry to bother you, but do you mind adding her glasses, if it isn't too much? thanks!



ACK totally forgot the glasses DX


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> ACK totally forgot the glasses DX


thank you again and sorry for the trouble :0


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> thank you again and sorry for the trouble :0



No problem  sorry I'm such a ditz


----------



## Aradai (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimber said:


> No problem  sorry I'm such a ditz



ah don't worry, it's fine


----------



## Kimber (Mar 8, 2015)

So... anyone wanting me to livestream?


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 9, 2015)

Kimber said:


> So... anyone wanting me to livestream?



Awww if I hadn't been asleep, I'd totally of loved to watch! Flippin' timezones ><


----------



## Kimber (Mar 9, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Awww if I hadn't been asleep, I'd totally of loved to watch! Flippin' timezones ><



It's all good. I didn't end up working on it really anyways >.<


----------



## Finnian (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys Kimbers gonna be a little slow with these commissions. Her grandpa died last night, so she's gonna draw a few things or herself today.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh noooo T_T *huggles* Losing someone is never easy, grieve however long you need, dear : (


----------



## pengutango (Mar 10, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I do normal chibis in SAI, but animation is a million times easier in vector :3 if you know which frame you want, I can just render that one in wallpaper size. But if you want the whole thing bigger that's no problem



I can see why.  I think a part of it is the fact that you have fewer colors, so that you don't lose any of the quality when it's animated. As for the frame, don't know the frame #, but it's the one where Adrianna has lifted the bear and it's at its highest height... if that makes sense.

PS: also just saw Brit's post about your grandpa. I'm soo sorry for your lost. D: Take all the time you need.  I'm in no rush to make the wallpaper. Heck, you don't wanna know the backlog of wallpapers I planned on making for myself... XD


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 10, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Hey guys Kimbers gonna be a little slow with these commissions. Her grandpa died last night, so she's gonna draw a few things or herself today.



So sorry to hear the sad news. Real life > TBT, so don't worry about us, take all the time you need <3


----------



## Kimber (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Your support means a lot to me  I drew this picture of a bedtime story my grandpa used to tell me. Thought yall might wanna see ^^ I'll get back to work on commissions now!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Thanks everyone. Your support means a lot to me  I drew this picture of a bedtime story my grandpa used to tell me. Thought yall might wanna see ^^ I'll get back to work on commissions now!



wow.. that's so beautiful. And such an amazing ode to your grandfather!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 10, 2015)

That's a really gorgeous piece you made in tribute to your grandfather. I'm sure he was proud of your talent <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow, that's so amazing! It's like a dream~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 10, 2015)

So beautiful<3 It made me tear up xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear your grandfather. Take all the time you need.
The picture is truly lovely, and it makes me want to cry haha... reminds me of my own grandfather. I was very close to him.


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 11, 2015)

Aww I'm sorry about your grandpa, Hope you feel better ^^

I'll submit once you have room for more commissions c:

Are you able to do my mayor and beau together? (Just a question <3) For the chibi ofc


----------



## Kimber (Mar 11, 2015)

Nessiechan said:


> Aww I'm sorry about your grandpa, Hope you feel better ^^
> 
> I'll submit once you have room for more commissions c:
> 
> Are you able to do my mayor and beau together? (Just a question <3) For the chibi ofc



Of course! It will count as two characters, but I would love to draw them together


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 11, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Wow, that's so amazing! It's like a dream~



That's what I'm  thinking too! Beautiful pic, Kimber, what an amazing tribute.


----------



## NessCuddles (Mar 11, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Of course! It will count as two characters, but I would love to draw them together



Aww! Thanks  I'll try and get tbt for it when you're opened. Been looking for someone to draw them for me :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jw how much it would cost for that request? Since it would be considered two characters? Is it the same price or doubled? like 300tbt or 600tbt or whatever


----------



## Kimber (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks again to everyone who's been so nice to me. Sorry I'm not thanking you all individually I'm too lazy >.> but really thank you!
...So just curious though how interested would people be in adopting some characters I doodled while I was sad yesterday? Never done adoptables but I'm not gonna use them... how much do you sell them for too? Anyone know? :3


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 11, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Thanks again to everyone who's been so nice to me. Sorry I'm not thanking you all individually I'm too lazy >.> but really thank you!
> ...So just curious though how interested would people be in adopting some characters I doodled while I was sad yesterday? Never done adoptables but I'm not gonna use them... how much do you sell them for too? Anyone know? :3



Hmm... adoptables can go for as low as 100 TBT and as high as 800 TBT (from what I've seen at least). Usually the more complex ones go for more. They also usually come with like a full colored picture or something the person can use.

I've always wanted to get an adoptable... but I have waaay to many characters as it is. xD


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

butts i will pay 1000tbt + benefits for one behbeh

- - - Post Merge - - -

you meme loving ****


----------



## Kimber (Mar 11, 2015)

Finnian said:


> butts i will pay 1000tbt + benefits for one behbeh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you meme loving ****



stoopy poopy b


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Kimber said:


> stoopy poopy b



baddest
NOW YOU ****ED UP


----------



## Kimber (Mar 12, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> That's what I'm  thinking too! Beautiful pic, Kimber, what an amazing tribute.



By the way I really am working on yours here's a WIP let me know if I need to change the characters at all before I start animation :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 12, 2015)

Kimber said:


> By the way I really am working on yours here's a WIP let me know if I need to change the characters at all before I start animation :3



UWAH *squishes the fat cutie 8'D*


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 12, 2015)

Kimber said:


> By the way I really am working on yours here's a WIP let me know if I need to change the characters at all before I start animation :3



OMGGGG, how awesome! Lickilicky looks so freakin' perfect, thank you! My Mayor looks fab, the outfit details are beyond awesome  The only change I would ask for is that her hair is a slightly lighter shade of blue? But if you've already started animation it's no biggie at all. Thanks so much for the work you've done so far, I'm so excited! ^_^


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 12, 2015)

Kimber said:


> All right, you've got a slot! :3 It would be 900 TBT or 30mil IGM, and I can do whichever or a combination of both. Thank you!



AHHH!! I am so excited I wanna crap my pants! (...but I will refrain! LOL) 
I am good with either IGB or TBT, which do you prefer? I you have no preference (I do not mind either way) , then to avoid a decision dilema, I will pay half of each...LOL Really, either is cool for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> So sorry to hear the sad news. Real life > TBT, so don't worry about us, take all the time you need <3



Oh no! 

Ditto this! We aren't going anywhere! RL comes first! Hang in there! Thoughts and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 12, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> OMGGGG, how awesome! Lickilicky looks so freakin' perfect, thank you! My Mayor looks fab, the outfit details are beyond awesome  The only change I would ask for is that her hair is a slightly lighter shade of blue? But if you've already started animation it's no biggie at all. Thanks so much for the work you've done so far, I'm so excited! ^_^



Not a problem at all :3 like this?






- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> AHHH!! I am so excited I wanna crap my pants! (...but I will refrain! LOL)
> I am good with either IGB or TBT, which do you prefer? I you have no preference (I do not mind either way) , then to avoid a decision dilema, I will pay half of each...LOL Really, either is cool for me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Half of each sounds good to me. I really hate making decisions >.< If you wanna do TBT first then I'll put you in the next slot, and then we can do IGB when I'm back from work some time.


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 12, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Not a problem at all :3 like this?



Fabulous, thank you!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm actually going to animate tonight!  If any wants to watch imma probably stream so YAY AnIMATtIOANNN!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 13, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> *Name: Trickilicky*
> *Payment: real $$*
> *References: X, X, X *
> *Animation or Chibi: animation*
> ...



Here it is finally! Let me know if you need any changes or other file types or sizes or anything


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 13, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Here it is finally! Let me know if you need any changes or other file types or sizes or anything



*I LOVE IT!* Thank you sooo much for making it, it's so awesome seeing my Lickilicky come to life  I love everything about it, no changes at all! But could I please have it in avatar extension size (100 x 150 or under), and siggy size (715 x 250 or under)? If that's possible, it would be so great, but only if it's not too much of a hassle! Thank you again! ^_^


----------



## Kimber (Mar 13, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> *I LOVE IT!* Thank you sooo much for making it, it's so awesome seeing my Lickilicky come to life  I love everything about it, no changes at all! But could I please have it in avatar extension size (100 x 150 or under), and siggy size (715 x 250 or under)? If that's possible, it would be so great, but only if it's not too much of a hassle! Thank you again! ^_^



It's not a problem at all! That's one of the best things about working in vector :3 I'll do that first thing after work today!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 13, 2015)

Your work is amazing! Best animation skills on this forum, hands down.


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 13, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Half of each sounds good to me. I really hate making decisions >.< If you wanna do TBT first then I'll put you in the next slot, and then we can do IGB when I'm back from work some time.



Perfect! Sounds good! Transferring now!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 13, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> *I LOVE IT!* Thank you sooo much for making it, it's so awesome seeing my Lickilicky come to life  I love everything about it, no changes at all! But could I please have it in avatar extension size (100 x 150 or under), and siggy size (715 x 250 or under)? If that's possible, it would be so great, but only if it's not too much of a hassle! Thank you again! ^_^



Okay, here's avatar size





And here's siggy




Doesn't fit great as a siggy if you want it all to fit the whole thing... let me know if you want me to zoom in or anything. I could like have a still image to the side or something.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 14, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Your work is amazing! Best animation skills on this forum, hands down.



Thank you so much!! X3


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 14, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Okay, here's avatar size
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for resizing them for me!! I'm not sure if/when/'how I'll update my av and sigs, but at least now I have some awesome options! Don't worry about doing anything else, you've given me all I need! Thank you again for making me such a freaking awesome animation, you are the best! Have a great weekend! ^_^


----------



## Kimber (Mar 31, 2015)

Just an update for yall- just got back from a convention, have a few irl commissions from that, and then I'll get TBT commissions done. Thank you all for being so patient! For those who don't read Finnian's stuff, we've had family emergencies of all sorts this month and it's been pretty freakin crazy. Another bombshell this last weekend too @_@ can't wait to have time to draw again!


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 2, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Just an update for yall- just got back from a convention, have a few irl commissions from that, and then I'll get TBT commissions done. Thank you all for being so patient! For those who don't read Finnian's stuff, we've had family emergencies of all sorts this month and it's been pretty freakin crazy. Another bombshell this last weekend too @_@ can't wait to have time to draw again!



No worries! Real life always comes first! Hang in there!!


----------



## Jittersfan75 (May 9, 2015)

Hi! I'm not sure if you're still busy and all, and if you are then ignore me, but if not, do you have a free spot open? I keep seeing your artwork and have fallen in love with it! So I think you'd be perfect for a project of mine. That is of course, if you're not busy.


----------



## Kimber (May 9, 2015)

Jittersfan75 said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if you're still busy and all, and if you are then ignore me, but if not, do you have a free spot open? I keep seeing your artwork and have fallen in love with it! So I think you'd be perfect for a project of mine. That is of course, if you're not busy.



I am a little busy but who isn't? XD I still have a free spot open for animation (which is only RLC, sorry 
>.<). As soon as I finish the slots I have full right now drawing commissions will be open again!


----------



## Jittersfan75 (May 9, 2015)

My thing doesn't need to be animated, (although that would be cool...) so I'll wait for a open slot. You see I'm trying to start a shop, and I'd like a banner. But I can't find a picture that I like that is long enough. So I've been searching the forms for artists and so I found you! I'll post more details when you've got a slot open. (BTW That animation you did for Shirohibiki, with the girl and the scarecrow, is SO CUTE! The first time I saw it I just DIED! )


----------



## Cam1 (May 9, 2015)

NOOOO I MISSED THE REGULAR SLOTSSSSSSSS! Congrats to those who got one though! Maybe next time! Definitely subscribing to the thread


----------



## Pokemanz (May 9, 2015)

Oh man I forgot about this

When you get back to comms and all that, remind me about my thing.
I'm sure there's stuff I'll want to change xD
Unless you already started on it


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2015)

Jittersfan75 said:


> My thing doesn't need to be animated, (although that would be cool...) so I'll wait for a open slot. You see I'm trying to start a shop, and I'd like a banner. But I can't find a picture that I like that is long enough. So I've been searching the forms for artists and so I found you! I'll post more details when you've got a slot open. (BTW That animation you did for Shirohibiki, with the girl and the scarecrow, is SO CUTE! The first time I saw it I just DIED! )



B) oh i know
im still so over the moon about it aaaaa ♥


----------

